# The walleyes are eating well



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I was out trolling for some shoreline walleyes this week and caught some nice walleyes. One fish was super fat and thought that she did not dropped her eggs. After filleting I noticed there were no eggs but a super full stomach. To my amazement there were 11 steelhead trout stockings in the belly pouch. They ranged in size from 5.25" to 8" in length. The total weight of the stomach contents was close to 1 pound.























You may be able to tell which one it was the culprit. The threat has been eliminated. LOL

Side note..... I really would like to know how many of the stocked steelhead get taken out by walleyes. Any thoughts?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow...apparently a whole lot.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

TIGGER said:


> Side note..... I really would like to know how many of the stocked steelhead get taken out by walleyes. Any thoughts?


 Yea, looks like a lot, unfortunately. Any trout in the other fish ?
Let us know if that walleye taste like trout


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice, i hope they eat them all


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Im gonna start throwing those ridiculosely large trout swimbaits for cali bass for walleye


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

John, thanks for sharing and the pics-very interesting. I always check the stomachs of fish especially when they look like they swallowed a football. Can you tell us what area of the lake the eyes were taken? Not that it matters but curious if they were bushwackin the trout near a river or trib that was maybe recently stocked. That is why the larger fish have a better survival rate than fingerlings. Now with more muskies being caught and rumor of lake trout being stocked, a lot of eating machines in the lake. I wouldnt feel safe till I was 18 inches if I were a fish! Haha. 20 years ago I caught a 10 1/2 ib walleye off Huron pier in fall and it had 13 or 14 shad in its stomach in various stages of decomposition when it slammed my #9 Shad Rap.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, nice catch for sure!! Them trout slide right down. ;-)


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

chrisrf815 said:


> Im gonna start throwing those ridiculosely large trout swimbaits for cali bass for walleye


You might be on to something there.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Need more rainbow trout colored lures.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

What is really crazy is I just checked the stomach contents again and I am pretty sure one of them is a lake trout.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sure does look like a lake trout. Recent post said they were released off Kelleys Island but cannot confirm?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

40,000 dumped off Kelleys. Need to be trolling a 5-7 inch trout colored crank around that area. Walleyes probably swimming around with open mouths chewing down!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

They did dump them. "Lake Trout Overboard ~The MV Islander took these ODNR Fish Hatchery trucks out towards Kelleys Island today to release 40000 Lake Trout into the population. Just keep swimming Photos courtesy of Capt. @David Dress"

https://www.facebook.com/MillerFerr...46326261579/10154246326081579/?type=3&theater


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

This could be the reason for a steelhead decline.. lots of big walleye from the 03 hatch...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The sea lamprey is the biggest killer of steelhead I believe


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I didnt notice a decline in the steelhead fishing this past season some said it was one of the better years in recent past. Early we didnt have the rain and flows we usually have but it kept the fish the lower stretches of the river for a little longer then usual.


----------

